# Dominion Woodturning Lathe



## BobH (3 Dec 2006)

A number of years ago I acquired a Dominion 8½" Woodturning lathe.

It had been sitting outside for a number of years and was badly rusted. I've freed up most parts although some are currently defying brute force and gallons of WD40! The drive belt is leather but is broken. The motor is a 3-phase 2 speed Brook motor and the BS 2613-1957 number indicates that it was probably built in the late 50s early 60s?

Does anybody have any information on this type of lathe - I think it was described to me as a "copymakers lathe". What happened to Dominion, Halifax - I can't find them listed anywhere and a search of the internet on this type of lathe has drawn a blank. A manual would be helpful. 
It is a very heavy piece of equipment and having built the workshop around it I'd be reluctant to try and move it out to the scrap heap so any advice and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Dec 2006)

Hi Bob

Welcome the forum.

I'm sure that someone will be along soon to help.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## mel (3 Dec 2006)

hi bob 
you need to strike up a conversation with "scrit" , he may have missed this post 
oH and welcome to the forum 
mel


----------



## geoff_tulip (4 Dec 2006)

try 
www.lathes.co.uk
sure to be of help....


----------



## Scrit (30 Dec 2006)

Yes I did indeed miss this post.  

Dominion were at Hipperholme, near Halifax and made machinery from at least the 1920s until the early 1990s. They were taken over by the Thomas Robinson Group (aka Wadkin) and then within a few years all production had stopped. The factory site is now a housing estate.  

Dominion were always a small factory, although they did manage a few MoD contracts, especially for their smaller patternmaker's lathes, the FJ and the later FJA:







They were apparently ideal for use on warships as they could be broken down small enough to be manhandled down through the hatches and companionways to the engineers shop deep in the bowels of the ship, unlike the Wadkin RS which was a huge heavy brute in comparison.

Any chance of you posting a photo or two? If you'd like a bit more info I have an FJA myself

Scrit


----------



## katellwood (2 Jan 2007)

Hi 

I also own a dominion lathe which is very large, Does yours have a travelling saddle (one that moves on a winding handle) and if you decide to dispose of the lathe would you be interested in selling the saddle or any face plates 

Regards 
Katellwood


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jan 2007)

Hi katellwood

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Scrit (2 Jan 2007)

Hi Katellwood and welcome to the forum

My FJA is almost identical to the photograph, except that it has a steel variable speed control handle rather than a plastic knob. It came from a patternshop in a Royal Navy dockyard (when we still had such things) and even has it's original set of tools. If you'd like to PM me this might be better discussed off line.

Scrit


----------

